# CASA MIRAFLORINA por Lía



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aquí un recorrido por las más tradicionales casas, quintas y condominios de Miraflores. Se trata de una recopilación de todas las fotos de casas miraflorinas tomadas por Lía.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se ven casas muy acogedoras y bonitas. Gracias lia por las fotos y Jota por darte la chamba de la recopilación y hacernos apreciar estas muestras de buena arquitectura miraflorina.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por el comentario. Sin duda Lía toma muy buenas fotos.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelente thread, aunque faltan mostrar algunos palacetes que sobreviven de los años mas dorados de miraflores.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Hermoso Miraflores señorial*

Esperemos que el Municipio regule bien las zonas del distrito y éstas hermosas casonas no sean demolidas... ya varias han desaparecido y la esencia miraflorina se está transformando en anónimos edificios de apartamentos... es cierto que hay que progresar,pero de tal manera,que se conserven las casonas más representativas


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonitas las casas, todas deben ser de la primera mitad del siglo 20. Que bien que se conserven en buenas condiciones la mayoria de ellas !


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

La casa de la penúltima foto apareció en la revista de Viajes de La Tercera, estaba entre "Los 10 Imperdibles de Lima". 
Preciosas todas las casas mostradas en el thread, en su mayoría tienen aspecto de haber sido recién pintadas.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Miraflores es uno de esos distritos por donde da gusto caminar porque puede distraerse con lo que encuentra en el camino y una de esas distracciones son las casas que aun existen; ahora, a ver cuánto duran las casas


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

qe bonita qedo la recopilacion


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Los colores miraflorinos son increibles... las casonas antiguas y los modernos restos que han sido colocados en esa zona, le dan brillo a Lima

Me encanta el merge.... sería bueno ponerlo en los generales.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Había pensado en eso, Vane, pero la verdad estoy seguro que al leer la palabra "Miraflores" nadie va a querer entrar, puesto a que todos se quejan de que es lo único que mostramos de Lima, aún siendo falso.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*"Casonas del Leuro"*

Podrías poner un título así...y no estarías faltando a la verdad !!!!



J Block said:


> Había pensado en eso, Vane, pero la verdad estoy seguro que al leer la palabra "Miraflores" nadie va a querer entrar, puesto a que todos se quejan de que es lo único que mostramos de Lima, aún siendo falso.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, lo voy a hacer...pero en un par de días.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hermoso thread que merece ser "REVIVIDO"...*

Lia : Este 2011 no perdemos las esperanzas que vuelvas con tus formidables recorridos miraflorinos... hay tantas calles miraflorinas que todavía no has captado con tu lente !!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Que bonitas casas son parte del encanto de Lima. Ojala que duren.


----------



## dicf21 (Jul 13, 2010)

Que raro.. casas grandes y elegantes pero sin embargo autos viejos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

dicf21 said:


> Que raro.. casas grandes y elegantes pero sin embargo autos viejos


Sí... es parte del decorado de la ciudad.

saludos


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Lia : Este 2011 no perdemos las esperanzas que vuelvas con tus formidables recorridos miraflorinos... hay tantas calles miraflorinas que todavía no has captado con tu lente !!!!


Miraflorino, creo que más del 50% de estas casas ya no existen. Tomaré fotos del ANTES Y DESPUES.

Autos viejos:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: en realidad aquí hay de todo.


----------



## OH.NO.SC (Jan 18, 2011)

Buenas imagenes.


----------

